# Drooping dorsal



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey!  I have a blue veiltail names Lil Sano. I didn't know a drooping dorsal was not good until like 5 seconds ago. I know they can happen when there isn't enough space or the betta feels cramped. Are there any other causes?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have a picture of him.I think droopy dorsal is normal for a vt.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Drooping fins is often caused by too small of a ray that can't support the fins properly. This is when thin rayed long fins are crossed to thick rayed short fin.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

can you get him to flare?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He looks normal for a VT.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,vt are suppose to look like that.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh. Okay.  Thanks y'all


----------

